# Tyranny of Choice



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Actually I am not sure whether this is off topic or very on topic. 

Many posters are very concerned with the number of options available on the Model 3 relative to the Model S. It is interesting to note, at least I find it interesting, your mileage may vary, that numerous studies have shown that although people almost universally want more choices, satisfaction with the final decision and with the product is negatively correlated with the range of options. The more options you have, the less you are likely to be happy with the result.


One very readable book on the topic is The Paradox of Choice by Barry Schwartz.


So we should have some sympathy for the poor Model S buyers who have have far too many choices.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

It is similar to having a carburetor that has very few parts that can be changed besides drilling out the main jet for more fuel. However, having a Weber carb can allow one to change almost every part and thoroughly mess it up so that the car will not even start!! If the base car is what I want, (and it appears that it is), then a color choice, (red), black interior and maybe a trailer hitch is all I want. Oh, yeah, the possibility of full autonomous driving!!. 
PS Sure happy with the standard metal roof.


----------

